# 39 Ridewell



## dogdart (Nov 25, 2013)

I've had this bike for a few years , but this is the first good pics I've taken . Originally this had a 39 dated  Morrow rear hub , but wheels were shot so I put these on to ride it . I also swapped the rear reflector to my boys bike , and added the Shock-ease . It also was missing the chainguard when puchased , and this one is off a 53 . I've not seen much on Ridewell by Woodwell badged bikes , and welcome any additional input .


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice paint scheme. Love the "apple core" badge!


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 25, 2013)

Pretty sure its a roadmaster supreme, guessing 40?  but ridewell is a off brand of roadmaster,  also has a uniquely rare head badge nicknamed a apple-core.
Nick.


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice bike, rare badge. Most of the value is in the frame and the badge. It is missing some fairly expensive parts though. Chainguard can be a challenge and fairly expensive, headlight as well, fork is not correct, rear reflector looks later and the rims look later as well. The correct/missing parts could wind up costing $400-$500 or more.


----------



## dogdart (Nov 25, 2013)

*Value*

Any ideas on current value . I do still have the original rear reflector , and maybe the rear wheel . Also know were I can get a pre war springer . The OG fork is long gone  . Serial # is buried under paint , but begins with D4


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 26, 2013)

Very cool bike...that badge is worth some good money!


----------



## Bicycle Peddler (Nov 26, 2013)

A nice complete original girls supreme sold on ebay awhile back for a little over $500. It didn't have the apple core badge but it did have the chainguard, light and fork. 
I'm going to throw out $350 as a ballpark for your bike because even if you put another fork on it, it probably won't match the paint. If it were complete and in orginal paint like the one on ebay I would guess it's worth to be between $500-$600. Maybe a little higher if someone really wanted it. If it was the earlier one with the curved seat tube then definitely higher.
This is just my guess, maybe someone has a different opinon.


----------



## dogdart (Nov 27, 2013)

*Pittsburgh*



  Joeseph Woodwill Hardware Co. from right here in the 'Burgh ! Cool . I never noticed before , guess my eyes are going .


----------

